
From hacker to Valve and back again - SeanBoocock
http://www.polygon.com/features/2017/4/12/15257842/jeri-ellsworth-profile-castar-valve
======
hermitdev
Interesting read. Reminds me a lot of my youth. I started in the DOS 2.x days.
Didnt know how to type, made a mistake and the computer did something
different. Took the time to bake up and understand what i did and how the
comouter responded (largely how I learned vim nearly 20 years ago).

Did my first substantial programming using the Zilog Z80 assembly. I didn't
kno2 about the stack, let alone how to use it, so the code was bad and
bloated. But i kept working on it until it worked. It was probably 1000x
larger than it needed to be because I didnt understand functions, but it
worked. When i first played w Linux was in the late 90s. I knew it was
dangerous to dual boot, so i spent the money to buy a 2nd 4GB HD. Probably
coat me a couple hundred bucks at the time. Still managed to trash the main
drive's partition table. Dont know how, dont recall why, dont recall how I
"fixed" it, but restored the Windows 95 drive to working order, but it would
report different drive sizes for C: depending on where in the OS you looked (i
did have to manually edit a partition table as part of the fix)

